# Test e cycle bulk then cut ????



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys not been on this for a goo while die to personal problems with job etc but thats all passed now ,, 

As ive posted before im looking to start my first cycle o test e for 14 wks , 500mg a week 

Ive been gaining weight for arouns 6 weeks now and looking to continue doing so while on the cycle ,, 

I like to stay lean and toned so i was considering cutting on like week 10 for the remainder of the cycle and continue this till im happy ,,

Do you guys recommend this or is it a waste and shoul i use the full 14 weeks to get as much gains as i can then cut after my pct ??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2014)

If your still gaining weight naturally then why start a cycle? Wait until u hit a plateau then consider some gear.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tbh the weight is commng to a srand still around now and not starting cycle till around end of july


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 26, 2014)

We've already warned you about your age but it seems that you've made your mind up so I won't repeat that 22 is a tad early to jump on the gear wagon.

These bulking-then-cutting cycles pop out regularly on boards and they are not a good idea. 
Your body hasn't even started to get accustomed to the extra weight when the cut begins. 
By doing so you're putting your body in a roller-coaster and it is generally synonymous of mass loss.
You should determine before hand what your goal is: bulk, cut or recomp, and stick to it, especially as a first cycle.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bulk it is then


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 26, 2014)

Just keep your food intake "clean". No refined carbohydrates, no partially hydrogenated oils. You seem to be naturally lean, staying that way on cycle shouldn't be a problem even with high calories - if anything come into the cycle lean and don't cut until after you have fully recovered


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 26, 2014)

YOU CANT SERVE TWO MASTERS AT ONCE!

Spend a few months bulking minimum  and then cut.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Just keep your food intake "clean".No refined carbohydrates, no partially hydrogenated oils. You seem to be naturally lean, staying that way on cycle shouldn't be a problem even with high calories - if anything come into the cycle lean and don't cut until after you have fully recovered



Don't take away my brownies and Ice cream :32 (9):


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 26, 2014)

I shall do , my bulk so far has just really been a case of eat as muh as i can an its not really been clean althrough it couldve been alot more dirty lol , but if im gna cycle ill do a macro count and sort make sure its clean as it can be


----------



## T_smith (Jun 26, 2014)

If your naturally lean, you should be able to put on some good size while keeping bodyfat to a minimum. Like others have said, just keep your food as clean as possible. And as far as the bulking and cutting thing goes, I would personally use the whole time to bulk. Wait a little while after you finish your cycle to start cutting. That way your body has enough time to adapt to the muscle you put on.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 27, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> We've already warned you about your age but it seems that you've made your mind up so I won't repeat that 22 is a tad early to jump on the gear wagon.
> 
> These bulking-then-cutting cycles pop out regularly on boards and they are not a good idea.
> Your body hasn't even started to get accustomed to the extra weight when the cut begins.
> ...


I believe in bulking and cutting in the same cycle, I slowly transition in cut compounds and slowly taper out bulking compounds while keeping a test base through out. Right, wrong, or indifferent, works for me.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 27, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I believe in bulking and cutting in the same cycle, I slowly transition in cut compounds and slowly taper out bulking compounds while keeping a test base through out. Right, wrong, or indifferent, works for me.



May be Stone, but keep in mind that:

- you tailor your cycles for this very particular goal (bulking compound at the beginning, cutting compound at the end), OP won't
- you run fairly long cycles, OP's first cycle should be of moderate lenght
- you have dozens of year of experience, OP started to lift 2 years ago


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just like lei said first you build then you carve, it does not work the other way. Stick with bulking for now then you can worry about leaning yourself out.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 27, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> May be Stone, but keep in mind that:
> 
> - you tailor your cycles for this very particular goal (bulking compound at the beginning, cutting compound at the end), OP won't
> - you run fairly long cycles, OP's first cycle should be of moderate lenght
> - you have dozens of year of experience, OP started to lift 2 years ago


Point taken. I was referring to the cycle in general, not recommending it for the OP.


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 28, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Just keep your food intake "clean". No refined carbohydrates, no partially hydrogenated oils. You seem to be naturally lean, staying that way on cycle shouldn't be a problem even with high calories - if anything come into the cycle lean and don't cut until after you have fully recovered



This right here. Best advice provided other than ypur too young to start but hey youre an adult. Good luck be educated


----------



## shenky (Jun 29, 2014)

Keep it simple, OP!

You don't have to get sloppy, but keep in mind that bulking generally does involve fat gain, but it will slide right off with the right diet.

Bulking isn't any easier on gear. Results come quicker, but the food still has to be eaten and the weights still have to be lifted. What I'm saying is I don't think 14 weeks is enough for both a cut and bulk! You'll only have 10 of te weeks enhanced, remember.



Also, don't do steroids, you are too young :-*


----------

